# 'PC entwickelt Eigenleben' nachdem ich mit TOR 1. mal im Deep Web war



## Cassio1234 (25 Juni 2015)

Hallo! (Ich weiß..ist nicht gerade kurz..aber bitte lesen, wenn man sich mit dem Thema auskennt..danke.)

Ich hab die ganze Zeit überlegt wo ich dies Thema reinpacke, und dachte dann, daß es am besten hier reinpasst, da ich kein direktes Unterforum für mein Problem fand. Hoffe, hab nix falsch gemacht.

Zu meinem Problem:

Da sei zuerst gesagt, ich bin kein Pro was Computer und so betrifft, versuche mich aber immer eingehend über alles zu informieren und möglichst richtig zu machen, sobald ich etwas ausprobieren will.

Ich hab mir letztens den Browser des TOR-Projects runtergeladen, weil ich bestimmte Seiten im Deep Web besuchen wollte, die mit offener Redefreiheit und Aktivismus zu tun haben in Bezug auf Länder wo eben genau dies nicht gern gesehen ist.

Bevor ich TOR gedownloadet habe, habe ich mich darüber etwas eingelesen. Danach hatte ich mir das voreingestellte Tor-Bundle (diesen modifizierten Firefox) gedownloadet, über welches geschrieben stand, daß dieses schon mit allem versehen und so eingestellt ist, daß man sicher sein kann, daß man stark anonymisiert im Deep Web unterwegs ist, solange man keine Einstellungen verändert und die vorinstallierten Erweiterungen (wie z.B.'No-Scripts' und 'https-everywhere') immer schön aktiviert lässt.
Hatte auch gelesen, daß man selbst Exit-Nodes auswählen kann, um sicherer zu sein, daß man keinen überwachten Exit-Node erwischt, aber wie das genau funktioniert, damit hatte ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt und hab somit alles den Voreinstellungen im Browser selbst überlassen und eben auch absolut nix geändert wie empfohlen. (Einiges ist so dann nicht darstellbar auf manchen Seiten, aber das hat mir nichts ausgemacht.)

Ich hab dann als 1. das Hidden Wiki aufgerufen und hab dann merken müssen, daß ich bis dato gar keinen wirklichen Schimmer hatte WAS für kranke Seiten im Deep Web zu finden sind. Hab mich da 'fröhlich' durchgeklickt durch die Seiten, die im Hidden Wiki aufgelistet waren, teilweise ohne zu gucken was überhaupt an Info dabei stand. Bis ich dann eine Seite hatte wo mir fast das Herz stehen blieb.... 

Irgendeine Seite, die irgendwelche Horror-Dienste anbot, die man dann in Realtime auf Video anschauen könnte, wenn man das richtige Kleingeld hat. Die Dinge anpries, von denen man immer inständig hoffte, daß sich da nur jemand einen Scherz erlaubt hat, weil man sowas bis dato immer zu den Mythen zählte, die sich aus Kinofilmen wie Hostel entwickelten. Und ich hoffe heute noch. 

Als ich geschnallt hatte auf was für einer Seite ich da gelandet bin, bin ich schnell da weg .. und als zart besaitete Frau, die schon bei fiktiven Filmen wie Texas Chainsaw Massacre  nur bedingt hingucken kann, klopfte mir das Herz bis zum Hals, bei dem Gedanken, daß es vielleicht wirklich so kranke Typen wie in Hostel gibt??!?! (Man hat ja - GOTT SEI DANK - nix gesehen, aber man konnte lesen was die anzubieten hatten.)

Danach habe ich mich dann nochmal informiert im normalen Internet, weil ich mich seitdem nicht mehr traue TOR aufzumachen. ^^ 
Und dann las ich im Internet auch so Horrorstories, daß manche Leute, die solche kranken Dinge anbieten, ihre Opfer unter ihren (nicht zahlenden) Seiten-Besuchern suchen. Ja ich weiß .. ihr denkt jetzt .. mann die spinnt ja .. oder ich reagiere über oder so...und ich rede mir auch fleissig ein, daß das ganz bestimmt alles nur Fake-Seiten sind, um Menschen Angst zu machen (obwohl Anfang des Jahres oder so .. und traurig genug .. wurde ja dieser Peter Scully aus AUS gecatcht, der genau so eine Video-on-Demand-Seite im Deep Web anbot, so ein richtig krankes Zeug, welches ich hier gar nicht weiter ausführen will). 

Und ich würde auch gar nicht diese Panik schieben und hab mir auch über solche Szenarien auch gar keine Gedanken gemacht eigentlich, bis dann plötzlich, so ca. 2-3 Stunden nachdem ich den TOR-Browser wieder geschlossen hatte und ich im 'normalen' Web unterwegs war, plötzlich .. ohne daß ich selbst irgendetwas machte .. sich erst das Fenster des, im Betriebssystem integrierten, 'Taschen'rechners (welchen ich im Start-Menü habe) öffnete. Was ich schon eigenartig fand, ich mir aber noch nicht wirklich was bei dachte.
Dann aber öffnete sich im Abstand von anfangs wenigen Minuten und zum Ende hin immer schneller nacheinander jedes Programm, welches in meinem Start-Menü aufgeführt ist.

Das fand ich dann schon seeeehr eigenartig (da fiel mir dann auch noch ein, daß bei Hidden-Wiki einige Seiten aufgelistet waren unter der Rubrik Rent-A-Hacker, auf die ich wohl anfangs auch auf doof mal drauf geklickt habe).
Nachdem dann jedes Programm im Startmenü 1x offen war, und 2 oder 3 kurz nachdem ich sie schloss, wieder aufgingen war ich irgendwie überzeugt, daß sich jemand wohlmöglich Zugang zu meinem PC verschafft haben muss (mal davon abgesehen,daß ich gar ned weiß ob das überhaupt möglich ist, daß sich jemand DERART Zugang auf einen fremden PC verschaffen kann, daß er diesen quasi fremdsteuert) und ich warf einen Blick auf mein Firewall-Symbol und sah, daß die gar ned an war.

Kann sein, daß ich mich hier aus Unwissenheit zum Affen mache, aber wenn man sich mal drüber informiert was für ein kranker Mist dort angeboten wird, und dann auch noch einige Horror-Stories im Internet findet, WIE die manchmal angeblich ihre Opfer finden, wo man ja auch ned weiß ob wahr oder nicht, also da kann man schonmal Angst bekommen oder zumindest sehr verunsichert sein.

Nicht daß jetzt jemand vermutet, ich wäre komplett mit Naivität 'gesegnet', bei CP-Sachen war ich mir schon klar, daß die dort angeboten werden und ich hab mich auch über gängige Begriffe informiert, die im DW für solchen Dreck benutzt werden, damit ich nicht mal eben unwissender Weise draufklicke, war dann aber echt schockiert, als ich sah, das Hidden Wiki selbst auch auf CP verlinkt. Also da muss man echt aufpassen und zum Glück hab ich es wenigstens geschafft nicht plötzlich aus Versehen auf solch einer Seite zu landen.

Nun meine konkrete(n) Frage(n), nach meinem etwas langen Bericht: 
1. Ist es möglich, daß sich die Programme einfach von allein (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) geöffnet haben, eben zu einem 'denkbar ungünstigen' Zeitpunkt, der zufällig mit meiner 'Reise ins DW' kurz davor zusammenfiel? 
Allerdings muss ich anmerken,daß ich bis dato noch nie sowas erlebt habe, daß sich ein Programm von allein öffnet. Und es waren ja ALLE Programme die im Start-Menü gelistet sind und manche gleich mehrmals.

Nachdem ich die Firewall wieder aktiviert habe, ist das aber auch dann nicht mehr vorgekommen. 

2. Oder kann es echt sein, daß sich da jemand in mein System gehackt hat? 

3. Für wie sicher haltet ihr TOR eigentlich? 

Ich hab z.B., NACHDEM ich TOR schon installiert hatte auf einer TOR-Seite im DW gelesen, daß man um ganz sicher zu gehen, daß man wirklich so anonymisiert wie möglich im DW unterwegs ist, nicht einfach nur irgendwo TOR downloaden und dann installieren soll, auch ned wenn eine eigentlich vertrauensvolle Seite TOR anbietet, sondern daß man auf seinem PC vorher erst Programme laufen lassen soll, um zu schauen, ob es ned schon Fremdzugriff auf das eigene System gab und um sicher zu sein, daß man sich keine unbemerkte Malware zugezogen hat, usw. . Die entsprechenden Programme konnte man auch gleich dort runterladen. Außerdem bieten die da einen verschlüsselten TOR-Download an und die Mail-Adresse einer Frau (namens Erinn ... oder so), die Mitarbeiterin des TOR-Projektes ist und die einem dann den Entschlüsselungscode zusendet, allerdings auch nur über verschlüsselte E-Mail-Dienste, die man auch gleich dort findet. Find ich alles sehr sehr gut, aber hab ich leider zu spät entdeckt und nu brauch ichs eh ned mehr, weil ich hab ned mehr vor ins DW zu gehen. (Denn das meiste ist einfach nur krank igdwie. Das soll was gutes sein, ermöglicht aber vor allem zutiefst grauenvolle Dinge.)

Also wenn man DAS alles macht, dann ist TOR bestimmt ziemlich sicher, aber 100% auf keine Fall und ich finde auch sehr eigenartig, daß die amerikanische Regierung der Hauptgeldgeber ist. Die Amis und Anonymität wahren??? Datenschutz respektieren??? Niemals. 

Danke für (hoffentlich) eventuelle Kommentare.


----------



## Heiko (25 Juni 2015)

Es kann gut sein, dass Du Dir im TOR-Netz einen Trojaner oder so eingefangen hast. Ich würde Dir vorschlagen, dass Du Deinen Rechner in die Hände eines Fachmanns gibst, der den untersuchen kann.

Falls Du das  nicht willst oder das Geld nicht ausgeben willst bietet sich immer noch an, den Rechner komplett neu zu installieren.


----------



## Cassio1234 (25 Juni 2015)

Oh danke für Deine Antwort.  Und? Haste gelacht, als Dir meiner unterschwelligen Angst bewusst geworden bist, die man in meinem Post unschwer rauslesen kann? XD 

Aber wahrscheinlich hast eh nur den Thread-Titel gelesen. lol (Verständlich wär's. ^^)

Ich hatte schonmal einen (aber eher harmlosen) Trojaner, der von einem der Programme die ich drüberlaufen lassen habe erkannt wurde und den ich dann schlussendlich losgeworden bin.

Genau die Prozedur werd ich nun einfach nochmal machen, und wenn das nix nützt, dann muss ich wohl oder übel das machen, was Du rätst: Neuinstallation.

Gibt es hier im Forum eigentlich irgendwo eine Diskussion über das Deep Web? Habe SuFu schon benutzt, aber ohne das erhoffte Ergebnis.


----------



## Heiko (25 Juni 2015)

Was willst Du denn über das Deep Web diskutieren? Wobei Du ja eher das Darknet als das Deep Web meinst wie mir scheint.


----------



## Cassio1234 (25 Juni 2015)

Zum Beispiel die Dinge, die ich in meinem Post erwähnte. Und ich dachte immer mit Deep Web und Dark Net ist genau dasselbe gemeint, und daß Dark Net eher so eine Wort-Schöpfung der Anonymous Kids ist. ^^ (Aber ich versteh schon was Du meinst.  )

Zum Beispiel würde mich interessieren, ob es nicht auch echt gefährlich werden könnte, sich im Deep/Dark Web aufzuhalten. Wenn man auf den falschen Seiten landet?

Vor allem wo willste denn da auch die Grenze ziehen zwischen Deep und Dark Web? Denn so wie ich da dran gekommen bin, eben über den üblichen Weg des Hidden Wiki. Wie eben jemand der davon eigentlich keinen großen Plan hat, also über das was man da so finden kann, denn nicht mal Suchmaschinen da finden wirklich was. Und ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, daß Du da im Grunde überall mit dem Dark  Web konfrontiert wirst/werden kannst, sogar wenn Du meinst Dich auf einer ganz harmlosen Seite aufzuhalten. 

Denn ich habe z.B. auch erlebt, daß sich plötzlich ganz verqueres, krankes Zeug auftat, auf einer angeblich harmlosen Seite, die man mir empfohlen hatte, wenn man solchen schlimmen Dingen aus dem Weg gehen will. Diese Seite war so ein Mix aus anonymen Chat und so einer Pastebin-Seite für politisch interessierte Leute, die irgendwelche Infos anonymisiert austauschen wollen. Dazu reklamierte die noch ganz groß auf ihrer Mainpage, daß man bloss nichts mit CP-Content, mit Gewalt und all diesem Kram zu tun haben will und man es tunlichst unterlassen soll, dies dort zu posten/thematisieren. 
Und was ich dann eben da plötzlich zu sehen bekam, also ohne Mist, die 2 oder 3 Stunden die ich im Deeb/Dark Web verbrachte haben mir echt gereicht. Hatte mir aber auch schon überlegt, ob ich einfach nur das Pech hatte, und es sich gar nicht um den Link des originalen Hidden Wiki handelte, und dieses Hidden Wiki eben sehr verqueres Zeug gelistet hatte. Aber das hab ich dann auch gar ned mehr abgeglichen, als ich off ging. 

Hab dann nur im Internet gelesen, daß es auch eine uncensored Hidden Wiki gibt und viele Mirrors. Vielleicht hatte ich unbemerkt die uncensored Version. 

Also ich fand es jedenfalls sehr schwer mich dort zurecht zu finden. Und hatte sehr schnelkl ein sehr ungutes Gefühl da, das so weit ging, daß ich mich richtig unsicher fühlte.


----------



## klausp (26 Juni 2015)

Bei deinen gemachten Erfahrungen, wäre es doch das Vernünftigste diesen Bereich des Internets nicht mehr aufzusuchen.
So richtig klar ist mir nicht, was du eigentlich willst.


----------



## Heiko (29 Juni 2015)

Die Grenze ist ganz einfach: 

"Deep Web" ist das von den Suchmaschinen nicht beleuchtete Internet.

"Darknet" ist der von TOR zur Verfügung gestellt Bereich. Wobei es Schnittmengen gibt. Grundsätzlich ist das aber was anderes.


----------



## jupp11 (30 Juni 2015)

http://www.wiwo.de/my/technologie/d...8476-1Kkla0zQ5eFyNvuLXmJY-s02lcgiacc01.vhb.de


> _Internet-Kriminalität_: Wie das *Darknet* funktioniert
> Im Internet ist eine Parallelwelt entstanden: Fernab von Google und Facebook lassen sich Daten, Drogen, Waffen und alles, was das Licht der Öffentlichkeit scheut, handeln. Verbrechen ist plötzlich skalierbar. Wie funktionieren diese digitalen Märkte des Bösen? Eine Expedition in die Welt des Darknet.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_Web


> Das *Deep Web* (auch _Hidden Web_ oder _Invisible Web_) bzw. *Verstecktes Web* bezeichnet den Teil des World Wide Webs, der bei einer Recherche über normale Suchmaschinen _nicht_ auffindbar ist. Im Gegensatz zum Deep Web werden die über Suchmaschinen zugänglichen Webseiten _Visible Web_ (Sichtbares Web) oder Surface Web (Oberflächenweb) genannt. Das Deep Web besteht zu großen Teilen aus themenspezifischen Datenbanken (Fachdatenbanken) und Webseiten. Zusammengefasst handelt es sich um Inhalte, die nicht frei zugänglich sind, und/oder Inhalte, die nicht von Suchmaschinen indexiert werden oder die nicht indexiert werden sollen.


Die Schnittmengen erscheinen mir doch erheblich....


----------



## Angel1511 (15 Oktober 2015)

Hey also erstens allein den Tor Browser zu nutzen kann sehr gefährlich sein. Es kann sein das ein Hacker sich Zugriff verschafft hat auf deinen PC.als erstes sollte man immer prüfen ob der PC überhaupt schon ein Angriff praktisch "überlebt" hat. Dann solltest du dir grundsätzlich ein Programme holen das deine ip verschlüsselt das man dich nicht verfolgen kann aber auch das ist keine hundert prozentige Sicherheit für dich. Dann kannst du im Deep Web surfen! Allerdings zu deiner Sicherheit lade nichts im Deep Web runter oder bestelle etwas. Das Deep Web ist wirklich krank und nicht gerade schön. 

Was deinen PC angeht lass ihn von einem Profi checken der sich damit auskennt! Im schlimmsten Fall einfach mal neu aufsetzen oder besorg dir gleich einen neuen PC .

Achja und Hostel und Texas Chainsaw massacre basieren auf wahren Begebenheiten deswegen ist das alles gar nicht mal soweit hergeholt


----------



## Baltharsar (13 Mai 2019)

Dein Problem liegt wo ganz anders. Im Darknet bzw. Deepweb einfach ohne Ahnung zu spazieren führt oft zu großen Problemen, gerade da du auf sehr ominösen Seiten warst. Eine der Warnungen lautet stehts:

_Once you get in, you can never escape
Never,try to enter,this is where you stop.
We are not alone
There is no afterlife
Leave them alone
None of this is real
Earth is not real
Living is not real
Death is not real_
_I am God_

genau genommen bedeutet das so viel wie es gibt keine Regeln, jeder macht was er will und es gelten andere Gesetze.
Du kannst also alles haben von Trojanern über Vieren und Würmer bis hin zu jemanden der deine IP geknackt hat. Ich an deiner stelle würde meinen Pc komplett zurücksetzen und sämtliche Router-Einstellungen neu einrichten. 
Ein Fachman kann helfen aber auch nicht jedes Problem lösen bzw. finden.


----------



## Hippo (13 Mai 2019)

Ob Cassio1234 Deine Antwort liest wage ich stark zu bezweifeln ...






...und ward seither nie wieder gesehen


----------

